# Ligue 1 2013/2014



## robs91 (10 Agosto 2013)

Prima giornata di campionato e primo gol per Falcao con la maglia del Monaco, che vince 2-0 sul campo del Bordeaux.
Il Psg,nonostante il pareggio di ieri a Montpellier,è a pari punti per via della penalizzazione di due punti dei monegaschi


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Agosto 2013)

La butto li, il Monaco vincerà il campionato, Blanc verrà esonerato poco dopo gennaio.


----------



## chicagousait (11 Agosto 2013)

Quest'anno si tifa Monaco... e sono convinta che Blanc sulla panchina dei parigini nn durerà molto


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Prima giornata di campionato e primo gol per Falcao con la maglia del Monaco, che vince 2-0 sul campo del Bordeaux.
> Il Psg,dopo il pareggio di ieri a Montpellier, già costretto ad inseguire



no, sono a pari punti... il monaco ha due punti di penalizzazione (così scrive la gazzetta)


----------



## robs91 (11 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no, sono a pari punti... il monaco ha due punti di penalizzazione (così scrive la gazzetta)


ho modificato,grazie mille


----------



## S.1899 (11 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La butto li, il Monaco vincerà il campionato, Blanc verrà esonerato poco dopo gennaio.



Sei troppo ottimismo per Monaco 
Sono davvero impressionante offensivamente ma non è abbastanza
Allora che il PSG è molto più equilibrato 



Il giocatore della Ligue 1 chi mi impressiona sempre più è Grenier : ieri per la prima giornata, ha fatto 1 gol + 1 assist ! (nella vittoria 4-0 di Lyon) 
è anche grazie a lui che Lyon si è qualificato per il playoff di Champions League


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (11 Agosto 2013)

Non ho visto il Monaco quindi non mi esprimo.

Riguardo il Psg, con Cavani al posto di Lavezzi (che per me è scarso e lo dico dai tempi di Napoli) credo che li davanti diventeremo decisamente più pericolosi.
Manca secondo me Menez, o meglio un giocatore di fascia come Menez. Lucas e Pastore vanno troppo verso il centro, curioso di vedere Digne ed, a meno di una già programmata cessione, Van der Wiel come terzin per provare ad aprire le difese.

E' anche un periodo di sfiga, il goal di Cabella (tralasciando il fatto che non era regolare) è da guiness mondiale di sfiga, doppio rimpallo che diventa assist.

Sono convinto che da settembre mi divertirò al Parc.

Non avendo per ovvi motivi fatto alcuna pay per view, ho seguitola partita in streaming LEGALE, sul sito della FoxSport, commento tecnico di Crespo ok, telecronaca penosa.... il tizio non mi sembra molto preparato... così giusto per la cronaca...Rabiot non ha esordito venerdì, lo ha fatto l'anno scorso ed ha pure giocato tutto il ritorno al Tolosa facendo pure bene...

Altra chicca Thiago silva che si traveste da manning e cerca il passaggio dell'Ave Maria... Ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..

Pessimo
ave


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2013)

Hanno tolto la penalizzazione al Monaco, che quindi va in testa con 3 punti


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2013)

Che squadraccia e Blan e' peggio di Cavasin


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Il Monaco sembra essere partito fortissimo. In ogni caso pagherà successivamente questa condizione iniziale formidabile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Agosto 2013)

Secondo pareggio per il Psg e il Monaco vola a +4 vai blanc continua cosi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2013)

Anche l'anno scorso il PSG aveva pareggiato le prime due, se non erro... Quindi non penso sia un problema, sono comunque ancora le prime gare e i giocatori devono trovare la migliore forma. In Francia una squadra come quella parigina vince tranquillamente.


----------



## juventino (18 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Anche l'anno scorso il PSG aveva pareggiato le prime due, se non erro... Quindi non penso sia un problema, sono comunque ancora le prime gare e i giocatori devono trovare la migliore forma. In Francia una squadra come quella parigina vince tranquillamente.



L'anno scorso però non ci stava il Monaco. Quest'anno gli tocca inseguire, almeno all'inizio.


----------



## robs91 (18 Agosto 2013)

Golazo di Cavani che salva il Psg da una clamorosa sconfitta.


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2013)

Il PSG non sa spendere i soldi,cosi come il Manchester City. Hanno un centrocampo imbarazzante,si salva solo Verratti. Invece che prendere decine di punte e mezze punte avrebbero fatto bene a prendere un top in mezzo,un Fabregas,un Fellaini...Giocano con Matuidi e Thiago Motta.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso però non ci stava il Monaco. Quest'anno gli tocca inseguire, almeno all'inizio.



Si si, beh hai ragione ma questo Monaco ha una buona squadra ma nulla a che vedere col PSG a mio parere.


----------



## pennyhill (18 Agosto 2013)

Ma questi numeri sono veri?


----------



## andre (18 Agosto 2013)

l'ho vista e confermo i numeri, l'ajaccio non ha MAI superato la metà campo.
Thiago Silva ha preso due traverse clamorose, il PSG poteva picchiargliene dentro una decina di goal.


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ma questi numeri sono veri?


Quoto un socio perché sicuramente saprà vista la sua somma conoscenza, mi ricorda un Milan-Lazio dove i biancocelesti non tirarono mai in porta ma vinsero 1-0 (gran pallonetto di Maldini a Giovanni Galli  )


----------



## prebozzio (19 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ma questi numeri sono veri?



Sì, peggio di Celtic-Barcellona dell'anno scorso... Ochoa insuperabile! E tanta sfortuna per il Psg


----------



## Djici (19 Agosto 2013)

per una volta mi ha fatto un piacere RAVANELLI !


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

0-0 Il Monaco mo il Psg si avvicinerà già


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2013)

Vittoria del Psg 2-1 gol di Cavani e Lavezzi, Ibra a secco per la quarta volta consecutiva fa notizia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2013)

Ibraaaaa 

Thiagooooo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

PSG batte Guingamp 2-0, con gol di Rabiot (???) e Ibrahimovic al 92° e 93°


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

Questo è un campionato pari alla nostra Lega Pro Prima Divisione.. Thiago quando è andato alla confederations ci ha messo 5 partite per tornare ai suoi livelli; è una sciagura che stiano buttando tutti quei soldi e sprecando tutto questo talento per 2 arabi viziati che tra 2 anni si stufano e mandano tutti a quel paese..


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Ottobre 2013)

Il Lione


----------



## Hammer (6 Ottobre 2013)

L'OM passa in vantaggio sul PSG con rigore di Ayew, procurato da Thiago Motta (espulso).


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Ottobre 2013)

Lol stava vincendo 1-0 ora attacco e il Psg ha ribaltato il risultato in 10 lol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

21 punti a testa per Monaco e PSG


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Ottobre 2013)

Sbaglio o il PSG è poù quadrato con Blanc?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

*Che gol di Ibra. Un tacco al volo fantastico!!!*

*Il video (da youtube) qui sotto*


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Dexter (19 Ottobre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o il PSG è poù quadrato con Blanc?


imho son più scarsi dello scorso anno. Vediamo che combinano in Europa,in Ligue1 non è giudicabile come squadra,Ibra/Cavani è tipo Cristiano Ronaldo/Messi in un altro campionato.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> imho son più scarsi dello scorso anno. Vediamo che combinano in Europa,in Ligue1 non è giudicabile come squadra,Ibra/Cavani è tipo Cristiano Ronaldo/Messi in un altro campionato.



Ibra è il psg. Ho visto le partite in cl,praticamente fa tutto lui.
Comunque come hai detto te,il campionato francese è troppo troppo di basso livello per giudicare la squadra. Ed in Europa guarda che girone ridicolo Platinet è il secondo anno che spedisce il psg in un girone vergognoso....


----------



## Dexter (19 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ibra è il psg. Ho visto le partite in cl,praticamente fa tutto lui.
> Comunque come hai detto te,il campionato francese è troppo troppo di basso livello per giudicare la squadra. Ed in Europa guarda che girone ridicolo Platinet è il secondo anno che spedisce il psg in un girone vergognoso....


vero,però lo scorso anno una volta superato il girone han fatto un figurone e hanno rischiato di buttare fuori il barca (meritatamente). quest'anno dubito possano ripetersi,non mi convincono proprio...sto maxwell,lavazza,thiago motta...mah....


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> vero,però lo scorso anno una volta superato il girone han fatto un figurone e hanno rischiato di buttare fuori il barca (meritatamente). quest'anno dubito possano ripetersi,non mi convincono proprio...sto maxwell,lavazza,thiago motta...mah....


Vero ma quando passi primo nel girone (C'erano Porto e altre due ricole, quest'anno Benfica olumpyacoso e l'anderlecoso ahahahhaha) poi ti becchi il Valencia agli ottavi..ai quarti hanno beccato il barca eh grazie quel barca perse pure contro di noi. 
Passano primi anche quest'anno poi si beccano una squadretta arrivata seconda negi altri gironi. E sono già ai quarti


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2013)

Che gol che ha fatto ibra


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2013)

Al momento il Psg sta perdendo 2-1 contro Saint-Etienne e siamo al 68°


----------



## robs91 (27 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;318315 ha scritto:


> Al momento il Psg sta perdendo 2-1 contro Saint-Etienne e siamo al 68°


ghoulam come sta giocando?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2013)

Monaco torna primo con 1 punto di vantaggio...io c'ho ripensato tifo PSG


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2013)

anzi ha segnato appena adesso Cavani quindi primi Monaco e PSG


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2013)

Saint-Etienne e Psg 2-2 gol di Cavani e Matuidi, che fortuna sto psg pareggio al 94°


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> ghoulam come sta giocando?



non te lo so dire , ho attaccato solo per vedere il risultato perchè stavo guardando la Lazio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

comè non ha giocato Ibra ieri?


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Novembre 2013)

Vittoria del Psg tripletta di zlatan


----------



## pennyhill (30 Novembre 2013)

Sochaux 0-2 Lille
Lille 3-0 ETG
Lyon 0-0 Lille
Lille 3-0 Ajaccio
Montpellier 0-1 Lille
Nantes 0-1 Lille
Lille 2-0 Monaco
Guingamp 0-0 Lille
Lille 1-0 Toulouse
Valenciennes 0-1 Lille


----------



## S.1899 (30 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sochaux 0-2 Lille
> Lille 3-0 ETG
> Lyon 0-0 Lille
> Lille 3-0 Ajaccio
> ...




Che serata per Lille  !


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

la Classifica Marcatori quì è stupenda...giusto Ibrahimovic primo
11 Ibrahimovic
10 Cavani
9 Falcao


----------



## iceman. (2 Dicembre 2013)

Che brutto sto campionato...non mi vien voglia di vedere manco il Psg


----------



## pennyhill (2 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## pennyhill (3 Dicembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sochaux 0-2 Lille
> Lille 3-0 ETG
> Lyon 0-0 Lille
> Lille 3-0 Ajaccio
> ...



Lille 1-0 Marsiglia

11 partite consecutive senza subire gol.


----------



## Dexter (4 Dicembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lille 1-0 Marsiglia
> 
> 11 partite consecutive senza subire gol.


Ho sempre creduto in Kjaer


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Dicembre 2013)

e sono pure secondi in Campionato...se vincono la Ligue 1 divento del Lilla


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Il PSG è sotto 1-0 in casa dell'Evian per la rete di tale N'Sikulu ....


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Dicembre 2013)

Stanno 2-0 per Evian godo assai, se non pareggiano addio record dispiace


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Dicembre 2013)

Finita il Psg ha perso due a zero dispiace


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Dicembre 2013)

eroi quelli dell'evian.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;347126 ha scritto:


> Stanno 2-0 per Evian godo assai, se non pareggiano addio record dispiace



che record?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Dicembre 2013)

Il PSG mi ha fatto perdere 140 Euro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che record?



se ieri sera non perdevano eguagliavano il record del 93/94 quando fecero 37 partite senza perdere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;347529 ha scritto:


> se ieri sera non perdevano eguagliavano il record del 93/94 quando fecero 37 partite senza perdere.



evvai


----------



## Hellscream (7 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi PSG-Sochaux 5-0

In gol Thiago Silva, Lavezzi, Cavani e doppiettra di Ibra, per lui anche 3 assist


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2013)

monaco sotto di 2 gol in casa con il valenciennes, terzultimo in classifica


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Gennaio 2014)

indovinate chi ha segnato il gol del pareggio in montpellier-monaco


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Gennaio 2014)

Il Psg lo vincerà di 20 punti il campionato e Ibra farà 40 gol tipo.


----------



## alessio8900 (11 Gennaio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> indovinate chi ha segnato il gol del pareggio in montpellier-monaco



Niang


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Gennaio 2014)

e m'baye segna ancora 

tra l'altro fa la prima punta nel 4-2-3-1


----------



## Frikez (25 Gennaio 2014)

Bomber Niang


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2014)

Non si smentisce mai Niang...palo-gol a porta vuota


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2014)

Un altro gol a porta vuota per il nostro idolo BossNiang. 3 gol in 4 partite


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2014)

PSG avanti 1 a 0 al primo tempo in casa del Monaco...Ocampos ha sbagliato un gol a porta vuota


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Aprile 2014)

quelle pere cotte del psg senza ibra non vanno da nessuna parte.  

gli va di lusso che hanno un vantaggio sostanzioso sul monaco, se no erano cavoli amari...


----------

